# Nice Dobe



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Maybe they should breed this dog:-k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5nwYZ16fu0&feature=email


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

They did. There are Caesar pups either around or on their way.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Holy Cow a Dobe! This dog must be breed! Should be a lot females to breed this guy to! Good luck with the pups! Nice ear crop as well none of that long bat ear looking show crop!


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

I have worked this dog at the Club, Regional, and National level in PSA. Ceaser is a FANTASTIC dog and Scott has done a great job with him. I saw him last weekend at the Midwest PSA decoy camp and I was impressed as I always am. Todd, Scott is coming to the Jimmy Vanhove seminar and he usually brings Ceaser with him so hopefully you can see him in person. This is by far the hardest hitting Dobe I have ever seen. Super Dog!!!

Wade


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

id love to see the old school working dobes make a come back. id definatly make room for one at my house


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice video, minus the leash being left on everytime the dog is sent. Thats an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

there are only a handfull of nice dobies out there. it would be nice to see them make a comeback, i may own one if the opportunity arrises to get a nice one.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice Dobie, and like others have said its good to see a nice one around. Its also good to see one been trained and work in something other than IPO.
Anyone know the pedigree of this dog as it would be interesting to see where he comes from.


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

I have seen this dog also. His grips are super solid and consistent. He loves the fight and is very athletic!Nice dog and can't wait to see what he produces. Great job with him!!!! I too would be interested in the lineage of this dog because I know of a few dobe people who would love to have the quality like this.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Defently a nice dog, now does anybody know of a rotti of this quality:-k


----------



## Virginia Rulli (Jan 26, 2009)

Amanda Caldron said:


> I have seen this dog also. His grips are super solid and consistent. He loves the fight and is very athletic!Nice dog and can't wait to see what he produces. Great job with him!!!! I too would be interested in the lineage of this dog because I know of a few dobe people who would love to have the quality like this.


From the vom Pontiffhaus website...

[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Verdana, Arial][/FONT]“CALI” GERMANIA, SCH 3, FH x "FABIO" ABBA SONIA, ATP, SCH 3, IPO 3, Zvv1, ZTP, AD 
August 3, 2005


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

I "think" he is the sire of an upcoming litter of theirs but it isn't on their site.

http://www.k9trainingcenter.org/homep.html


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I decoyed for him a couple of times, at his club and then at a seminar later on. He is a very nice DOG. Not just for a dobe. I didn't see any hunting, etc for narc or bombs (I know he is a civilian, but that IS part of what I'd like to see in an all around dog, just didn't have the chance) but everything I saw in bitework showed him to be a wonderful dog. 

Good luck to Scott and Ceaser in this upcoming season.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Virginia Rulli said:


> From the vom Pontiffhaus website...
> 
> “CALI” GERMANIA, SCH 3, FH x "FABIO" ABBA SONIA, ATP, SCH 3, IPO 3, Zvv1, ZTP, AD
> August 3, 2005


Hey What a surprise to see you on a Doberman Thread


----------



## Virginia Rulli (Jan 26, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Hey What a surprise to see you on a Doberman Thread


LOL! Where else would I be!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Virginia Rulli said:


> From the vom Pontiffhaus website...
> 
> “CALI” GERMANIA, SCH 3, FH x "FABIO" ABBA SONIA, ATP, SCH 3, IPO 3, Zvv1, ZTP, AD
> August 3, 2005


 I have never seen or worked the dog you are all talking about here, But I have worked his father "Fabio" many many times. Fabio was imported and owned by Matt at Signature K-9. I lived 20 minutes from him and worked him a lot. Fabio was a very nice dog, hard attacks, hard grips, very good nerves, a lot of drive. He was also a very powerful and muscular type of Dobermann. he worked even better on a suit that he did on a sleeve. I really liked him a lot. A buddy of mine has another Fabio son that I really like a lot as well.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

andrew kurtowicz said:


> id love to see the old school working dobes make a come back. id definatly make room for one at my house


Agreed. I'm not terribly familiar with the breed but after seeing the War Dogs of the Pacific show that was on the military channel, and the Doberman Gang clip Carlos posted the other day, I was thinking of how much they've changed. Nice to see a bit of a throwback like Caesar.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

James Lechernich said:


> Agreed. I'm not terribly familiar with the breed but after seeing the War Dogs of the Pacific show that was on the military channel, and the Doberman Gang clip Carlos posted the other day, I was thinking of how much they've changed. Nice to see a bit of a throwback like Caesar.


If you know ware to look there out there getting harder to find we have a couple real good ones around here one of them belongs to Virginia


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

It would also be nice to see Dobe at the old school price instead of the robbery that is being charged for these dogs today!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> I have never seen or worked the dog you are all talking about here, But I have worked his father "Fabio" many many times. Fabio was imported and owned by Matt at Signature K-9. I lived 20 minutes from him and worked him a lot. Fabio was a very nice dog, hard attacks, hard grips, very good nerves, a lot of drive. He was also a very powerful and muscular type of Dobermann. he worked even better on a suit that he did on a sleeve. I really liked him a lot. A buddy of mine has another Fabio son that I really like a lot as well.


 Hey Mike, not to hijack a thread, but did you get to see Olymp Policia a bit when Matt had him? What were your thoughts on him?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

andrew kurtowicz said:


> id love to see the old school working dobes make a come back. id definatly make room for one at my house


Talking about "old school" Dobie lines, a friend of mine is going to do some AI's hopefully this year with a male he owned called "Tass V Eschenhof". Apparently Tass was a dog that patroled the western side of the Berlin Wall. Cant get much old school than that.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> I have never seen or worked the dog you are all talking about here, But I have worked his father "Fabio" many many times. Fabio was imported and owned by Matt at Signature K-9. I lived 20 minutes from him and worked him a lot. Fabio was a very nice dog, hard attacks, hard grips, very good nerves, a lot of drive. He was also a very powerful and muscular type of Dobermann. he worked even better on a suit that he did on a sleeve. I really liked him a lot. A buddy of mine has another Fabio son that I really like a lot as well.


I have a fabio grandson, Agir son, and he works like a dream.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

good video. So... there actualy ARE some good dobermans left? Cool.


----------

